# replacement probe thermometer...probe



## rxguy (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a "pyrex" brand probe thermometer, looks identical to the taylor/oneida ones that are out.  I ordered a replacement probe from thermoworks, for their branded unit, which ALSO looks identical and it's reading at least 10* cold.  I did the boiling water test, and it read 197*, and next to another thermometer read about 10* cold....weird since the boiling test was off a good 15* (sealevel here).....I emailed them, but I'm curious is there's like a compatibility issue here......everything in my logic tells me no, but i've been wrong before.  HELP!


----------



## acs55812 (Feb 7, 2010)

Is this an adjustable type?


----------



## rxguy (Feb 7, 2010)

nah, it's just like this, but says pyrex


----------



## illini (Feb 7, 2010)

I have five of the pyrex units you talk about.
None of the probes are interchangeable with each other and maintain accuracy.
I have them color coded to only use with the original unit they came with.

IMO: They must be calibrated at the factory to perform only with
the base they come with accurately.

Look at this post   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=probes


----------



## rxguy (Feb 7, 2010)

Man that sucks.  Why do they sell replacement probes then!?


----------

